# Latte cups



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi

Feel a bit silly, i have been looking for latte cups on Amazon and eBay but not having much luck. I am after something like 220ml or 330ml that will fit under my portafilter on a sage dtp, i really would like a wide diameter trouble is most are glass and not wide.

Anyone help with a good place to buy some please?


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi, if you have IKEA store near by, you can pop up and look around they have really good selection of cups and likely you may find something suitable. I am using some of theirs for flat whites and lattes , happy so far. The taller one doesn't fit under the Portafilter but you can brew espresso in smaller cup and add after to your desired drink, they are also good for iced coffee. 200ml of water in both to get an idea how big they are. 
Regards


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Tonino said:


> Hi, if you have IKEA store near by, you can pop up and look around they have really good selection of cups and likely you may find something suitable. I am using some of theirs for flat whites and lattes , happy so far. The taller one doesn't fit under the Portafilter but you can brew espresso in smaller cup and add after to your desired drink, they are also good for iced coffee. 200ml of water in both to get an idea how big they are.
> Regards
> 
> View attachment 34816


 Thank you must confess i would not have thought of Ikea..... they have a store about 35miles away I may well try them after the holiday break. The flat white cup you have but larger would do fine ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Try searching Amazon for cappuccino cup instead. It should get rid of most of the trendy tall glasses from the search.
Another option is using a shot pitcher/glass & transfering to whichever cup you want.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> Try searching Amazon for cappuccino cup instead. It should get rid of most of the trendy tall glasses from the search.
> Another option is using a shot pitcher/glass & transfering to whichever cup you want.


 Thank you. I have found a set on Amazon if i can find the height in ask a question cappuccino did the trip reduced the results .... only 34 pages ?


----------



## Aamz23 (Aug 20, 2018)

I use double walled by delonghi, they seem to be decent quality. Kind of hard to get latte art going though, might just be my lack of skills


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Aamz23 said:


> I use double walled by delonghi, they seem to be decent quality. Kind of hard to get latte art going though, might just be my lack of skills


 If any consolation i have no art skill yet ?


----------

